# 3 point system issues..



## Brucesterj (May 5, 2017)

Hello to all.. 

this is my first post.. woohoo..! 

So.. I've got a Branson 3510i. Bought it new and it's been my source of full time self employment for over 9 yrs now. I just turned 2300 hrs on it yesterday. As of lately the 3 point arms (with or with out implement on) go up and down a few inches by themselves. When I lift the arms, they do go up.. and then once they are up.. whether the Hyd. oil is cold or warmed up.. they drop a little and then go back up.. It does this in the lowered position too. I will take a short video of this tomorrow and post it. The oil level is just over the center dot in the sight glass. 

Also when I raise the front loader and the 3 pt arms are in the upper position.. it sags and when I stop raising the front loader.. the arms go back to the raised position again. I know the oil is fairly clean and there are no leaks of engine or hyd oil under this machine.

I hope this makes sense.. It's been a great running machine and have only had the starter rebuilt.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are three things to check on the Branson:

The first is the suction hose into the pump where it clamps onto the line from the filter to the pump, if the hydraulics pulse or randomly seek a new level as the three point self-adjusts for no apparent reason the hose may be sucking air. Look for a crack in the outer hose cover in the hose between the pump and the filter. 

When this occurs it may be necessary to renew the three point relief valve located on the front top right corner of the housing that contains the hydraulic piston and rockshaft for the three point. It is easily disassembled and checked for wear.

The second area is the seals/rings on the rockshaft piston itself. They wear and allow the system to leak off oil, then the automatic position sensor adjusts the three point lift to compensate.

The third area is the control valve assembly itself. It is located midpoint on the left side of the housing.


----------



## Brucesterj (May 5, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> There are three things to check on the Branson:
> 
> The first is the suction hose into the pump where it clamps onto the line from the filter to the pump, if the hydraulics pulse or randomly seek a new level as the three point self-adjusts for no apparent reason the hose may be sucking air. Look for a crack in the outer hose cover in the hose between the pump and the filter.
> 
> ...


Thanx Mr. RC Wells.. Will check and post whatever I find.


----------

